# Get $37.50/$50 cashback for the Premiere/XL



## yuckydog

Use Fatwallet (www.fatwallet.com) and go through their link to buy your new Premiere and get cashback...sweeten the promotion a bit.


----------



## paladin732

yuckydog said:


> Use Fatwallet (www.fatwallet.com) and go through their link to buy your new Premiere and get cashback...sweeten the promotion a bit.


Can you confirm that you see the CB when getting the upgrade discount also?


----------



## bradolson

Or sign up for your own affiliate account with TiVo (if you don't already have one) and get the full commission (I believe it's $75/$100 for the Premiere). Why let FW have half the commission?


----------



## wesbc

And how would a everyday regular joe do that?


----------



## Johnwashere

I just signed up to be an affiliate but I think they instantly declined me  If I could get $75 cash back off tivo premiere I would buy it asap

looks like most people wont quality for the affiliate sign up  this stinks. I guess Il have to go threw fatwallet.


----------



## Mike-Mike

what is an affiliate?


----------



## Johnwashere

Mike-Mike said:


> what is an affiliate?


I googled it:
http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/affiliateprogram/tivo-affiliate-program.html


----------



## aaronwt

So can you get money back from Fatwallet and get the deal with the upgrade program?


----------



## jmpage2

aaronwt said:


> So can you get money back from Fatwallet and get the deal with the upgrade program?


I'm wondering this as well, might tip me over the edge.

I'm on final checkout for purchase and see no indication I would get the $50 Fatwallet Cash from doing an upgrade purchase.


----------



## paladin732

jmpage2 said:


> I'm wondering this as well, might tip me over the edge.
> 
> I'm on final checkout for purchase and see no indication I would get the $50 Fatwallet Cash from doing an upgrade purchase.


with these cahsback websites you never see anything till after the transaction, it may take as long as a week


----------



## Mike-Mike

i signed up, and i think i got approved, but i'm not sure how it works yet


----------



## aaronwt

If the cashback works with the upgrade, I wonder if I cancel my purchases if I will get the upgrade options again? I know as soon as the order was placed, the upgrade options disappeared.


----------



## paladin732

You do get the options back (not that I tried or anything....)


----------



## wesbc

jmpage2 said:


> I'm wondering this as well, might tip me over the edge.
> 
> I'm on final checkout for purchase and see no indication I would get the $50 Fatwallet Cash from doing an upgrade purchase.


Fatwallet has been good to me. I think I've gotten over $500 in cashback from them so far. It will take a few days to a week to post so don't seat it.

I do not see why you wouldn't get the cash back. The cashback is for purchasing the hardware. The service upgrade option is separate.


----------



## aaronwt

paladin732 said:


> You do get the options back (not that I tried or anything....)


Hopefully it doesn't take too long. I cancelled one order with two TiVo Premiere XL units but the options have not shown up again for the boxes I purchased them under.


----------



## jaybird13

aaronwt said:


> Hopefully it doesn't take too long. I cancelled one order with two TiVo Premiere XL units but the options have not shown up again for the boxes I purchased them under.


I did the switch and the upgrade option came back immediately after I cancelled.


----------



## aaronwt

jaybird13 said:


> I did the switch and the upgrade option came back immediately after I cancelled.


Two of my boxes finally came up, but I'm still waiting on the other four. But now I have an issue with the creditcard authorizations. I cancelled three orders totaling several thousand and I have to wait for the authorization to fall off before I can make the purchase through Fatwallet.

And just to clarify, is there a limit on the Fatwallet rebates with the TiVo Premiere? If I upgrade all nine of my TiVos, will I get the FatWallet rebate for all of them?

all this is a pain, but if I can get the rebate for all nine boxes that will save me close to $400, plus I can sell three of the Premiere boxes once the monthly plan ends. Keeeping the six Lifetime boxes.


----------



## wesbc

Wow... how much TV do you watch? You question is best answered over at fatwallet, but I believe you should get cash back per tivo purchased.


----------



## Bsteenson

I ordered Premiere with Lifetime through FatWallet then through TiVo. I was able to get the $200 discount on Lifetime, so total price was $498.99 to TiVo. Within an hour or so it was listed in my FatWallet account that I will be getting $45.46 back. 

FatWallet is great for stuff you were going to buy anyway, although you do have to wait 3-4 months before you can collect the cash back.


----------



## steinbch

Bsteenson said:


> Within an hour or so it was listed in my FatWallet account that I will be getting $45.46 back.


I am still waiting for it to show up in my account. I ordered at about 1:00PM yesterday. Make sure to take a screenshot just in case things don't go through.


----------



## aaronwt

Bsteenson said:


> I ordered Premiere with Lifetime through FatWallet then through TiVo. I was able to get the $200 discount on Lifetime, so total price was $498.99 to TiVo. Within an hour or so it was listed in my FatWallet account that I will be getting $45.46 back.
> 
> FatWallet is great for stuff you were going to buy anyway, although you do have to wait 3-4 months before you can collect the cash back.


The two purchases I did through fatwallet for the 320GB and 1TB version have not shown up in my account.

I clicked through the link from Fatwallet and made the purchase but nothing has shown up since I did it yeaterday afternoon.


----------



## innocentfreak

Make sure you use IE or something that allows pop-ups. It should also show as pending if you log into fatwallet.

I placed an order for 2 Premiere XLs w/lifetime + 3yr warranty for around $1500 last night and I got the email for cash back of $121.92.


----------



## steinbch

steinbch said:


> I am still waiting for it to show up in my account. I ordered at about 1:00PM yesterday. Make sure to take a screenshot just in case things don't go through.


Of course, an hour after I make this post, the transaction shows up in my account. After selling my TivoHD two weeks ago, this is turning into a GREAT zero cost upgrade.


----------



## paladin732

Same thing, heh

I got $45.46, so it looks like we get the 37.50 PLUS some more for LT service


----------



## aaronwt

A few minutes ago mine showed up as pending.


----------



## richsadams

Okay guys...I'm willing to take the leap here. I've read through all of the posts and I kind of get the fatwallet opportunity, but can someone hold my hand with respect to signing up w/fatwallet as an affiliate and/or getting the most bang for my hard-earned buck?

FWIW I have a Series3 which is a daily driver and a TiVo HD which is used sporadically. Both are on monthly right now. I'm leaning toward a 320GB Premier to replace our Series3 and would upgrade it to 1TB (or more) when the time comes unless some sort of deal will make it worth my while to just go with an XL (lifetime?). I know it's older but I like my Series3 enough that I'd consider keeping it and selling the TiVo HD (w/1TB HDD upgrade). 

TIA for walking me through this!


----------



## rainwater

richsadams said:


> Okay guys...I'm willing to take the leap here. I've read through all of the posts and I kind of get the fatwallet opportunity, but can someone hold my hand with respect to signing up w/fatwallet as an affiliate and/or getting the most bang for my hard-earned buck?


You just sign up for an account on Fatwallet. Then go to the "Coupons & Cash Back" page and go to TiVo and click on the link. Then make sure you purchase the TiVo from the page that opens on that link. That will make sure you get credit on your fatwallet account. Just note, it will take a while before you can actually get the cash back. They do this to make sure the item is returned, etc.


----------



## jmpage2

Pre-ordered a Premiere. Shows up in my click history but no pending payment as of six hours later.


----------



## richsadams

rainwater said:


> You just sign up for an account on Fatwallet. Then go to the "Coupons & Cash Back" page and go to TiVo and click on the link. Then make sure you purchase the TiVo from the page that opens on that link. That will make sure you get credit on your fatwallet account. Just note, it will take a while before you can actually get the cash back. They do this to make sure the item is returned, etc.


Sounds good! No affiliate sign up for additional cash back etc.? Was wondering what that was all about. ''

The fatwallet deal sounds like MS' Bing Cash back. I dislike it because they make you wait for 60 days before they'll credit you. But it's been worth it. I bought two Mac computers that way and received over $200 back. Thanks Bill Gates! 

Thanks for that!


----------



## rainwater

richsadams said:


> Sounds good! No affiliate sign up for additional cash back etc.? Was wondering what that was all about. ''
> 
> The fatwallet deal sounds like MS' Bing Cash back. I dislike it because they make you wait for 60 days before they'll credit you. But it's been worth it. I bought to Mac computers that way and received over $200 back. Thanks Bill Gates!


It is pretty much exactly like Bing Cash Back. And no, you do not need to create an affiliate account with TiVo (which would probably be against their TOS anyways).


----------



## greg_burns

Does Tivo.com charge you now for the purchase or when it ships?


----------



## richsadams

greg_burns said:


> Does Tivo.com charge you now for the purchase or when it ships?


Hey Greg...long time no "hear". Glad to see you're alive and kicking!  BTW, that's a good question.


----------



## richsadams

rainwater said:


> It is pretty much exactly like Bing Cash Back. And no, you do not need to create an affiliate account with TiVo (which would probably be against their TOS anyways).


Got it, thanks again! Now I've got to make a decision between the Basic and the Premiere...and to my surprise I'm leaning Premiere. The difference between the two is $160. If I'm reading other's posts correctly the fatwallet rebate brings the difference down to about $115 or so. Assuming I'd upgrade (and I would  ) a new 1TB hard drive is around $75 to $85 on sale. So is my time worth +/-$30? Don't get me wrong, I get a kick out of doing upgrades, but... That would also keep the warranty in place (in fact $29.99 or $39.99 for the new two or three-year full replacement warranty looks pretty good.) I also like our S3's Glo Remote that the XL comes with, but I'd probably opt for one of the new keyboard remotes eventually.

The other question that's in the back of my mind is "what if it turns out that we can easily upgrade the Premiere with a 2TB drive? Will I have wasted an extra $115?" Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## innocentfreak

You are on the path I was and just decided to go XL. Just for the hassle of not having to upgrade initially is what made it easy for me. Say WinMFS doesn't work for a while, now you are stuck back with 43 hours compared to the 150 you are used to.

Yeah I got $122 or so back or $60 a Tivo. It is $50 for the XL and 4&#37; for the plan you choose which in my case was lifetime at $199.


----------



## richsadams

Yep, just what I was thinking after re-reading your posts. Both of our TiVo's are on month-to-month so Lifetime would cost $299 for me. I'm glad I let the annual sub lapse now...I'd like to say I planned it, but it was just me being lazy. At least I don't have to wait. I used to have some Lifetime boxes (ended up selling them on ebay). I still can't justify Lifetime because I have yet actually keep a TiVo for more than three years. Even if I do spring for the Premiere I'm guessing there will be a new model in another two years or so...and of course it will be another "must have"! Sigh.


----------



## innocentfreak

Well these HD units were my first lifetime units, but the only reason I bought lifetime is because I got them extremely cheap due to the Sears clearance. I kept debating it the entire time though. I figure I am done with Directv though so I will always have some form of cable or OTA.

My Series 1 was replaced under BB extended warranty and was on monthly fee. I was given a series 2 under the swap. I bought a second one off a friend who got one as a gift from work. Both of those I passed on lifetime since just about 2 years later I was using DirecTivos since they offered dual tuners and I got the 100 hour ones on clearance at Sound Advice. 

Since I sold 2 of my HDs it only made sense to go lifetime again since I broke even on the deal.


----------



## richsadams

Wow...that is a lot of good bargain hunting! Lifetime does make perfect sense for you...and I always forget how much in demand they are used. I recall selling mine in a few days. So not a bad investment if you want to look at it that way.

I'll have to mull it over a bit more, but I think I'll pull the trigger pretty soon. Hey, my birthday's coming up! Finally...something we can _all_ enjoy!


----------



## aaronwt

I'm assuming we need to wait to receive the Premiere units before we can sell our old S3 units?


----------



## suzook

greg_burns said:


> Does Tivo.com charge you now for the purchase or when it ships?


Its a pending charge on my cc. I ordered 2 days ago...dont know if it will be proccesed now, or when it ships.


----------



## innocentfreak

richsadams said:


> Wow...that is a lot of good bargain hunting! Lifetime does make perfect sense for you...and I always forget how much in demand they are used. I recall selling mine in a few days. So not a bad investment if you want to look at it that way.
> 
> I'll have to mull it over a bit more, but I think I'll pull the trigger pretty soon. Hey, my birthday's coming up! Finally...something we can _all_ enjoy!


Lol what can I say I am cheap and hate paying full price for anything. Of course I went a little crazy since I think I have like 8 DirecTivos in my closet and at least one H10-250 which I bought for $10.


----------



## dswallow

greg_burns said:


> Does Tivo.com charge you now for the purchase or when it ships?


The TiVo FAQ says they will do an authorization for the purchase amount now, but not charge your card until it ships.

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/popups/popup_tivo-premiere-ships-faq.html

(This is normally a fancy pop-up with style-sheet formatting, but I wanted to give you an easy link, so you basically get to see just the unstyled text with it.)

If you want to see where it actually comes from, go to https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do and click on the text "Ships in early April - order yours today" below the "Get Premiere" buttons. In the popup that appears, click on the link to the FAQ at the bottom.


----------



## richsadams

suzook said:


> Its a pending charge on my cc. I ordered 2 days ago...dont know if it will be proccesed now, or when it ships.


Doesn't that mean that although the charge hasn't gone through you don't have access to those funds on your credit card, something like a "hold" on your account? Seems like Greg wants to know if it will impact the card immediately and by the sound of it, it does.


----------



## greg_burns

richsadams said:


> Doesn't that mean that although the charge hasn't gone through you don't have access to those funds on your credit card, something like a "hold" on your account? Seems like Greg wants to know if it will impact the card immediately and by the sound of it, it does.


Thanks for the info guys. Just wondering if it would show up on this month's statement or next.

The discussion about the cost of a future upgrade to a 1TB drive and the increase discount from Fatwallet now has me leaning towards the XL too. 

I assume this fatwallet is a limited time offer? I've never done fatwallet before.

Is it also kinda assumed the $200 off lifetime is just for preorders as well? Anyone think this offer will stick around past the release date?


----------



## alyssa

Does it make sense that the S4 XL might allow for a larger internal upgrades down the road then the regular premier? I'm thinking of the S3 HD vs. the HDXL kernel(?) thing.


----------



## greg_burns

alyssa said:


> Does it make sense that the S4 XL might allow for a larger internal upgrades down the road then the regular premier? I'm thinking of the S3 HD vs. the HDXL kernel(?) thing.


Good question.

Some minor discussion in this thread about it.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7811704#post7811704


----------



## jmpage2

Been a couple of days and I never show the pending cashback in my Fat Wallet account. Should I cancel and re-place the order? Or is this happening because I'm purchasing this with a service transfer and so there is no new service going on the box?


----------



## richsadams

Okay...I pulled the trigger and ordered a Premiere XL via Fatwallet.  This pop-up appeared when it took me to the TiVo page:










*EDIT*: I had to uncheck "Block Pop-up Windows" in my browser's preferences to be able to see that.

I went ahead with the upgrade order process...even added the extended warranty. You only live once right? 

Soooo...hopefully the Fatwallet $50 cash back will appear soon and life will be good, maybe even better sometime in April. 

Thanks for all of the hand-holding and tips...much appreciated! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## natkins

I ordered my Premiere XL through FatWallet on Saturday morning, and just a couple minutes ago I got an email confirmation from them that $60.96 had been added to my FatWallet Cash Back account. 

It will be available to me on June 4.


----------



## jmpage2

Sure enough my confirmation came in this morning. Took over 72 hours but I did get it!

Now have to debate on jumping on the same deal to order a 2nd one for my bedroom to replace the TiVo HD that's in that room.


----------



## richsadams

I received my Fatwallet $56.96 cash back e-mail notice this a.m., about 7 hours after ordering my XL and the 3 Year Extended Warranty. It says the cash back will be available June 5th. :up: 

BTW, I did a dry run on the Fatwallet order a couple of days ago and didn't see the pop-up window I refereed to in my earlier post. So I unchecked "Block Pop-up Windows" in my web browser (Safari) before going on Fatwallet to place a real order yesterday and it showed up. Thanks to whomever posted that advice earlier! :up:

I forgot to mention that when I placed my order TiVo gave me the option of continuing or canceling my sub (month-to-month) on our existing TiVo HD. Since I think I'm going to sell it I checked no and a message came up saying they would keep it active w/o monthly charges for 60 days to ensure that I had plenty of time to get the new box activated. I thought that was pretty good.

Like others I'm now contemplating replacing our Series3. I really like it (even more than our TiVo HD) and it's been flawless plus I know the price of the Premiere will come down eventually so I think I'll just wait for a bit. Maybe I'll see what the price is for a standard model in six months or so 'cause I'm itching to upgrade one of these babies. 

Thanks again for everyone's help with this...I owe you!


----------



## aaronwt

The rest of my Fatwallet pending cashback orders popped up this morning. If I actually get the $350 cash back from the premiere purchases this will have certainly been worth it.


----------



## NYHeel

richsadams said:


> Got it, thanks again! Now I've got to make a decision between the Basic and the Premiere...and to my surprise I'm leaning Premiere. The difference between the two is $160. If I'm reading other's posts correctly the fatwallet rebate brings the difference down to about $115 or so. Assuming I'd upgrade (and I would  ) a new 1TB hard drive is around $75 to $85 on sale. So is my time worth +/-$30? Don't get me wrong, I get a kick out of doing upgrades, but... That would also keep the warranty in place (in fact $29.99 or $39.99 for the new two or three-year full replacement warranty looks pretty good.) I also like our S3's Glo Remote that the XL comes with, but I'd probably opt for one of the new keyboard remotes eventually.
> 
> The other question that's in the back of my mind is "what if it turns out that we can easily upgrade the Premiere with a 2TB drive? Will I have wasted an extra $115?" Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


The thing is that if I'm going to upgrade to the premiere, I'd replace my 2 Tivo HDs (probably not going to happen for awhile as they're only 1 year old) and then i can use the 2 1TB drives to do the upgrade on the Premiere. So I wouldn't have to pay for the drive again as I'd have it already.


----------



## gweempose

I just placed an order for a Premiere XL through FatWallet. On the TiVo site, I was required to log in to my account again in order to see the upgrade offers. Will this have any affect on my cash back?


----------



## richsadams

NYHeel said:


> The thing is that if I'm going to upgrade to the premiere, I'd replace my 2 Tivo HDs (probably not going to happen for awhile as they're only 1 year old) and then i can use the 2 1TB drives to do the upgrade on the Premiere. So I wouldn't have to pay for the drive again as I'd have it already.


That's not a bad idea. I'm planning on selling our TiVo HD with the 1TB drive intact. I'm pretty sure I can get more for it than if I put it back to stock and I think it will sell a little faster too. I'm not sure I'll recoup the $100 or so that I paid for the drive, but I did get some use out of it.

The XL and our Series3 w/1TB should be good for now. Even if I upgrade a Premiere later 1TB drives should hit the $50 mark sometime this year (and hopefully we can stuff a 2TB drive inside). That's amazing when I think back to the 500GB drive I bought to build one of the original eSATA drives way back when for $259...on sale!  . I know, I know we all remember when we spent $1K for a 20MB drive once...but I'm talking recent history.


----------



## jmpage2

gweempose said:


> I just placed an order for a Premiere XL through FatWallet. On the TiVo site, I was required to log in to my account again in order to see the upgrade offers. Will this have any affect on my cash back?


Nope, I had to do the same thing and ultimately it was captured by Fat Wallet. Just make sure that your click history in Fat Wallet under account/cashback shows the visit to TiVo.com.


----------



## miadlor

So why not just the premiere, then add the dvr expander for about $130? The total will be 1.5tb.


----------



## gweempose

jmpage2 said:


> Just make sure that your click history in Fat Wallet under account/cashback shows the visit to TiVo.com.


Thanks! The visit to TiVo is indeed shown in my click history. Out of curiosity, how long does it typically take for the transaction to show up under "Pending Cash Back"?


----------



## miadlor

The click history does not guarantee the purchase was recorded. It will take at least 24hrs to show up.


----------



## jmpage2

miadlor said:


> So why not just the premiere, then add the dvr expander for about $130? The total will be 1.5tb.


Expanders have never been as reliable as onboard storage. Not to mention extra power consumption, etc.


----------



## lafos

I'm glad I found this thread. Just ordered a Premiere to replace my old lifetimed S2. The Fatwallet discount pays for the extended warranty.


----------



## rainbow

Does anyone know off-hand if AX still does that double extended warranty thing? if so, I would assume if I purchased the 3yr extended warranty using AX that it might turn into a 6yr warranty thru them?

(or might just be wishful thinking these days based on what the banks have been doing lately..


----------



## dswallow

rainbow said:


> Does anyone know off-hand if AX still does that double extended warranty thing? if so, I would assume if I purchased the 3yr extended warranty using AX that it might turn into a 6yr warranty thru them?
> 
> (or might just be wishful thinking these days based on what the banks have been doing lately..


Double your warranty, up to one additional year, on items with warranties of 5 years or less.


----------



## lessd

rainbow said:


> Does anyone know off-hand if AX still does that double extended warranty thing? if so, I would assume if I purchased the 3yr extended warranty using AX that it might turn into a 6yr warranty thru them?
> 
> (or might just be wishful thinking these days based on what the banks have been doing lately..


If they do the warranty thing they double the warranty up to an additional year, to a maximum of two years out, that the way its been in the past.


----------



## gweempose

miadlor said:


> The click history does not guarantee the purchase was recorded. It will take at least 24hrs to show up ...


Woke up this morning and, sure enough, there was a cash back credit of $57.96 pending in my account. Thanks to all who contributed to this thread! As far as I'm concerned, that's found money. Perhaps I'll treat the wife and I to some Red Lobster tonight.


----------



## b_scott

how does this work? I get the Fatwallet popup and then just order as normal? How does FW know I ordered?


----------



## jmpage2

b_scott said:


> how does this work? I get the Fatwallet popup and then just order as normal? How does FW know I ordered?


Fatwallet doesn't know that you ordered. However, TiVo knows that you clicked in from Fat Wallet (that's why you get the pop up, to give you the same tracking info that the merchant is provided).

Then, when TiVo confirms the transaction they update Fat Wallet about it and you will see that your cash back is pending.

I've redeemed over $200 from Fat Wallet over the past few years and they have always been great about handling cash back.

I simply dump mine straight into my Paypal account.


----------



## b_scott

awesome thanks, good to know.


----------



## gweempose

Just make sure that once you click through to TiVo's site you don't get distracted. Go straight to the product, place your order, and complete the transaction. This will minimize any chance of something going wrong.


----------



## b_scott

good call 

I think I'm going to just go all in and get the discounted XL for $399, $299 lifetime, and $39 3 year warranty. Then I'm covered completely for 3 years at least, and $299 will pay for itself after 2.5 years.

then i'll sell my TivoHD and the 500GB expander. Figure I can get $200ish.


----------



## jhirsche

Just ordered the Premiere XL, $199 Lifetime, and 3 Yr warranty through the fatwallet link (previously signed in on both fatwallet/tivo websites to get them to recognize me, then closed the browser sessions and opened a new session to place the order.). All popups worked, but man was there a lot of pages to click through on the TIvo website to do the order. Will see if it all works in the upcoming days... hope Tivo ships these a day or two early!

Oh, also will have an HD XL box with lifetime service us for grabs soon...

PS - Didn't realize this was my first post here... been lurking here for just over a year now since researching/purchasing the HD XL...


----------



## orangeboy

Question about the fatwallet site: 

TiVo.com gave me a grand total, including tax. Fatwallet has an amount totaling $58 more for the purchase than TiVo's price. Why the difference? FW says I'm getting $105, but am I essentially only getting $47 back?


----------



## richsadams

orangeboy said:


> Question about the fatwallet site:
> 
> TiVo.com gave me a grand total, including tax. Fatwallet has an amount totaling $58 more for the purchase than TiVo's price. Why the difference? FW says I'm getting $105, but am I essentially only getting $47 back?


That is odd. I just checked my order on TiVo.com and my cash back account on fatwallet and both show the same total amount.

Did you order the extended warranty or anything else? Fatwallet will give you credit on your total order, not just on the TiVo Premiere.


----------



## orangeboy

richsadams said:


> That is odd. I just checked my order on TiVo.com and my cash back account on fatwallet and both show the same total amount.
> 
> Did you order the extended warranty or anything else? Fatwallet will give you credit on your total order, not just on the TiVo Premiere.


I got two Premieres, extended warranties on both, and a couple t-shirts (since I was shopping). That grand total (including tax) was what was less than fatwallet reported. TiVo.com reports free shipping... Maybe fatwallet knows that to be untrue, and added the $58?


----------



## richsadams

orangeboy said:


> I got two Premieres, extended warranties on both, and a couple t-shirts (since I was shopping). That grand total (including tax) was what was less than fatwallet reported. TiVo.com reports free shipping... Maybe fatwallet knows that to be untrue, and added the $58?


Hmmm...no idea then.


----------



## Test

jmpage2 said:


> Fatwallet doesn't know that you ordered. However, TiVo knows that you clicked in from Fat Wallet (that's why you get the pop up, to give you the same tracking info that the merchant is provided).
> 
> Then, when TiVo confirms the transaction they update Fat Wallet about it and you will see that your cash back is pending.


Is this pop up required in anyway or is it just a way to know instantly that everything went smooth? I created my fatwallet account, linked to tivo from their shopping page and bought the tivo through the upgrade program. Only thing is I didn't read the pop up posts prior to doing this so I didn't see any pop ups, but my click history in fatwallet shows a click to tivo.com.


----------



## greg_burns

Test said:


> Is this pop up required in anyway or is it just a way to know instantly that everything went smooth? I created my fatwallet account, linked to tivo from their shopping page and bought the tivo through the upgrade program. Only thing is I didn't read the pop up posts prior to doing this so I didn't see any pop ups, but my click history in fatwallet shows a click to tivo.com.


There was nothing to click on the pop-up. So if your pop-up blocker blocked it, shouldn't be an issue IMO.


----------



## Steve in VA

How long should I allow for a Premiere XL box purchase made from Tivo.com to appear as a "pending cash back" credit in my Fatwallet.com account? After 3.5 days of not seeing any indication that I was being credited for the purchase, I cancelled a previous order at Tivo.com and then placed another order. This reorder occurred over 24 hours ago and, once again, I have not yet seen any indication on Fatwallet.com that this purchase was made. Both times I logged onto Fatwallet.com to make the purchase, and the 2nd time I even pre-allowed pop-ups so that I could enter a note regarding the purchase. Other than the Fatwallet pop-up "note" box, which i closed after entering my note, there was no indication that Fatwallet.com had been used to make the purchase. Is this normal? Was there anything else that I needed to do? How long should I wait this time without seeing any credit appear on Fatwallet.com before cancelling and reordering once again?


----------



## gburrell

I was about to order a premier with the upgrade via the fatwallet cashback link when I noticed the following bullet:

Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only

I'm not sure if this is something they just added or it always was there, so of course YMMV, but I wonder if the pending cashbacks will be cancelled.


----------



## Test

greg_burns said:


> There was nothing to click on the pop-up. So if your pop-up blocker blocked it, shouldn't be an issue IMO.


Great! It showed up in my pending cashback this morning.


----------



## gweempose

gburrell said:


> Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only


Perhaps this is their convoluted way of saying that your are not eligible for cash back on prior purchases.


----------



## Steve in VA

Does anyone know if the "for new Tivo customers only" condition is something relatively new or if this has always been the case? It has now been almost 4 days since I reordered a Tivo Premiere XL with lifetime and I still haven't seen a pending cashback posted to my Fatwallet account. Could this "condition" be the reason why? Has anyone else had to wait this long before their Fatwallet pending cashback credit showed up?


----------



## aaronwt

Mine didn't go through on the weekend. It didn't show up until Monday for a Friday order. 

Although I didn't see "NEw Customers Only" back then either.


----------



## b_scott

ordered last night, did all the trimmings (XL, Lifetime, 3-year Warranty). Shows $64.96 pending in my Fatwallet account already (and no, i'm not a new customer).

ETA: 6/12


----------



## gweempose

You don't get any cash back on the warranty, right? The reason I ask is because I don't want to lose any money if I decide to add the warranty later by calling TiVo.


----------



## richsadams

gweempose said:


> You don't get any cash back on the warranty, right? The reason I ask is because I don't want to lose any money if I decide to add the warranty later by calling TiVo.


I received cash back credit for the total sale which included a 3 year warranty.


----------



## caddyroger

When you use Fatwallet to buy your Tivo do you get a pop up from Fatwallet after you pay for the tivo.


----------



## b_scott

nope. Tivo knows you used FW so they contact them.


----------



## richsadams

caddyroger said:


> When you use Fatwallet to buy your Tivo do you get a pop up from Fatwallet after you pay for the tivo.


I didn't...just the popup before hand (which I posted earlier).


----------



## caddyroger

After confirming the payment it went back to a Tivo screen. Then a screen came up stating that I had to resend. I got a email from Tivo confirming the transaction. I'll find out in a couple of days.


----------



## b_scott

might be sooner than you think. I got my notice within about 8 hours


----------



## fareal

rainbow said:


> Does anyone know off-hand if AX still does that double extended warranty thing? if so, I would assume if I purchased the 3yr extended warranty using AX that it might turn into a 6yr warranty thru them?
> 
> (or might just be wishful thinking these days based on what the banks have been doing lately..


The manufacturer warranty is 90 days though. Does it only double that?


----------



## Fist of Death

Thanks for the great information. I used the FW cash back to get an extended warranty! Premier + Lifetime + 3-year warranty here I come.


----------



## gweempose

fareal said:


> The manufacturer warranty is 90 days though. Does it only double that?


Yes. It doubles the manufacturer warranty, not the extended warranty.


----------



## dacoop7

My parents want to upgrade from their S2 to a premier...but don't have an online acct. Can I just buy the premier w/lifetime on my account, and install it at their house, or is there any issue with that? 
They currently have an old 80 hr S2, and are OTA. Will the 45 hr HD be enough, or should I push them towards the 1TB drive. Will the extenders work on a premier?


----------



## jmpage2

dacoop7 said:


> My parents want to upgrade from their S2 to a premier...but don't have an online acct. Can I just buy the premier w/lifetime on my account, and install it at their house, or is there any issue with that?
> They currently have an old 80 hr S2, and are OTA. Will the 45 hr HD be enough, or should I push them towards the 1TB drive. Will the extenders work on a premier?


They should go through the effort of setting up an online account to get the discounts being offered to current subscribers, unless TiVo will offer those discounts over the phone to them.

Extenders are expected to work with the Premier, but extenders are a flakey proposition in my opinion. It's worth the price difference to just get the larger on board hard drive if you truly need large amounts of recordings.

Also make sure they have a network in their home. The Premier only has onboard ethernet for connectivity. You will have to purchase a wifi or telephone adapter if you need such a thing.


----------



## Thunderclap

I'm trying to understand why people are ordering via FatWallet.com. For the regular Premiere there is cashback of $37.50, but if you upgrade from Tivo.com you save $60. $60 is a better deal to me. What am I missing?


----------



## jmpage2

Thunderclap said:


> I'm trying to understand why people are ordering via FatWallet.com. For the regular Premiere there is cashback of $37.50, but if you upgrade from Tivo.com you save $60. $60 is a better deal to me. What am I missing?


Because you get *both* discounts. You aren't ordering through Fatwallet, you are just getting dollars for going through their referral link. You still get the existing customer discount from TiVo you just get the cashback from Fatwallet in addition, 90 days later.


----------



## Thunderclap

jmpage2 said:


> Because you get *both* discounts. You aren't ordering through Fatwallet, you are just getting dollars for going through their referral link. You still get the existing customer discount from TiVo you just get the cashback from Fatwallet in addition, 90 days later.


Gotcha. Now I'm much more tempted to upgrade. Saving nearly $100 bucks is good.


----------



## caddyroger

I got a email from Fatwallet today. I'll be getting $60.96 back.
Now I am not worried.


----------



## fareal

Thunderclap said:


> I'm trying to understand why people are ordering via FatWallet.com. For the regular Premiere there is cashback of $37.50, but if you upgrade from Tivo.com you save $60. $60 is a better deal to me. What am I missing?


I ordered through fatwallet because I didn't want the upgrade option through tivo.com because I would then have to pay $399 for lifetime on the Premiere. Ordering through fatwallet allowed me to keep my existing S3 as the primary Tivo on my account and the Premier is considering a multi-discount and I pay $299 for lifetime. And I still get a discount on total cost (Premiere, Warranty, Lifetime).


----------



## flaminiom

I just did this, and if it works, I'll get a Premier for just over $200 + tax. Not too bad. I also prepaid 1 year service. 

All together should save almost $43 through Fatwallet. Hope it works.


----------



## greg_burns

Just ordered one via fatwallet, but just now saw this post in another thread. Thought it would be nice to have seen it here earlier.  



TWinbrook46636 said:


> Did it always say this?
> 
> Terms & Conditions
> 
> *Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only*
> Cash Back available on TiVo DVR and service packages
> 4.0% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans
> 7.5% Cash Back on TiVo Accessories
> 7.5% Cash Back on Service Gift Cards
> $37.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR
> $50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere XL DVR


----------



## Mike-Mike

can I buy myself a service gift card for Lifetime seeing as it has a bigger cash back?


----------



## gweempose

Mike-Mike said:


> Can I buy myself a service gift card for Lifetime seeing as it has a bigger cash back?


I don't see why not, although it only makes sense to do this if it is your first TiVo. If you already have a TiVo, you are better off buying lifetime at the MSD rate of $299, or taking advantage of one of the upgrade offers if you are stepping up to a Premiere.


----------



## richsadams

greg_burns said:


> Just ordered one via fatwallet, but just now saw this post in another thread. Thought it would be nice to have seen it here earlier.


Someone mentioned that earlier. It must be a fairly recent change because none of those qualifications existed when I placed my order back on the 8th. I received $56 and change in my FatWallet account plus got the TiVo upgrade discount when I placed my order. I guess they reserve the right to change their offer at any time...but it does seem a bit unfair.


----------



## greg_burns

richsadams said:


> Someone mentioned that earlier.


I see it now, missed it earlier. Nothing in my FW account yet.


----------



## b_scott

Mike-Mike said:


> can I buy myself a service gift card for Lifetime seeing as it has a bigger cash back?


If the Tivo is ordered from Tivo.com, it comes pre-activated and therefore you can't use a gift card on it. I learned that the hard way with my parents.


----------



## lpickles

First, thanks to rainwater for the quick and accurate tutorial on FatWallet Cash Back.

2. I looked into the "new TiVo customers" question. TiVo updated their terms and conditions on FatWallet a few weeks ago and no longer offers Cash Back on upgrades.

3. You don't need to see the FatWallet pop-up for Cash Back to report to your account successfully, but it is a sign that you're signed in, clicking a Cash Back link,...doing everything correctly to earn Cash Back.

4. For those of you still waiting for notification of TiVo Cash Back, please don't hesitate to contact FatWallet Cash Back Support, http://www.fatwallet.com/support/contactcb.php.

Laura Pagles
@fatwallet


----------



## Test

lpickles said:


> First, thanks to rainwater for the quick and accurate tutorial on FatWallet Cash Back.
> 
> 2. I looked into the "new TiVo customers" question. TiVo updated their terms and conditions on FatWallet a few weeks ago and no longer offers Cash Back on upgrades.
> 
> 3. You don't need to see the FatWallet pop-up for Cash Back to report to your account successfully, but it is a sign that you're signed in, clicking a Cash Back link,...doing everything correctly to earn Cash Back.
> 
> 4. For those of you still waiting for notification of TiVo Cash Back, please don't hesitate to contact FatWallet Cash Back Support, http://www.fatwallet.com/support/contactcb.php.
> 
> Laura Pagles
> @fatwallet


thanks for posting, I don't know if you're going to be back, buuuut i'll ask anyway. Is it safe to assume those that got in before the terms changed are good to go with the cashback?


----------



## b_scott

"2. I looked into the "new TiVo customers" question. TiVo updated their terms and conditions on FatWallet a few weeks ago and no longer offers Cash Back on upgrades."

I ordered mine 5 days ago and my FW cash shows up. I've been a customer for 4 years.


----------



## lpickles

b_scott said:


> "2. I looked into the "new TiVo customers" question. TiVo updated their terms and conditions on FatWallet a few weeks ago and no longer offers Cash Back on upgrades."
> 
> I ordered mine 5 days ago and my FW cash shows up. I've been a customer for 4 years.


Sweet!

I just wanted to relay the explanation given to me by our merchant rep as to the timing of the terms & conditions change. If more info surfaces about the condition, I'll report back.


----------



## innocentfreak

b_scott said:


> "2. I looked into the "new TiVo customers" question. TiVo updated their terms and conditions on FatWallet a few weeks ago and no longer offers Cash Back on upgrades."
> 
> I ordered mine 5 days ago and my FW cash shows up. I've been a customer for 4 years.


Unless Fatcash does it differently which I can't remember if they do, they still have to approve it before you truly get the cash. I know on Bing you will show the cash in the account as pending but only on final approval will you find out if you truly got the cash back or not.


----------



## aaronwt

So it sounds like we are screwed. So they crap I went through with my creditcard when I canceled my first six purchases was for nothing.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not necessarily. I don't think it has been mentioned what the cutoff date of the change was.
From their FAQ


> Does following these guidelines guarantee Cash Back?
> Almost. Cash Back is accurately reported over 97% of the time.
> 
> Still, there are things outside of our control. For example:
> 
> * Your computer software set-up
> * Actions you take while shopping (not following our guidelines!)
> * The occasional electronic 'glitch'
> * Dingo pack attacks
> 
> Any of these can impact success of cash back shopping, although the latter two are (thankfully) very rare.
> 
> It's still a good idea to keep your e-mail confirmation from the merchant, however! You can take that confirmation and submit it to us in a Support Request if your transaction is not reported in your account within three weeks of the shipping date.
> 
> *We'll help if we can but the bottom line is this:
> If we do not get paid by the merchant, we do not pay you.*


I have never had an issue in the past with fatcash, but it isn't up to fatcash.


----------



## b_scott

I just looked at my Tivo order again and they TAXED SHIPPING. Seriously? I got 2-day UPS and they taxed it.


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> I just looked at my Tivo order again and they TAXED SHIPPING. Seriously? I got 2-day UPS and they taxed it.


Many states require sales tax be paid on shipping charges paid by the customer. What state is your order being shipped to?


----------



## RichB

Can you buy a TiVo Premier on Amazon and then get the discounted lifetime service deal?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## innocentfreak

No the promotional upgrade is only through TiVo. If you don't qualify for the upgrade option then ultimately you can buy it where ever you get the best deal.


----------



## b_scott

dswallow said:


> Many states require sales tax be paid on shipping charges paid by the customer. What state is your order being shipped to?


IL

I've just never seen separate tax on shipping.


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> IL
> 
> I've just never seen separate tax on shipping.


http://irma.org/?p=471


----------



## b_scott

dswallow said:


> http://irma.org/?p=471


I'm not saying there is not tax, but charging tax on shipping it like charging tax on tax. Even if it was USPS would they still charge tax? Postage is basically tax.


----------



## flaminiom

b_scott said:


> I'm not saying there is not tax, but charging tax on shipping it like charging tax on tax. Even if it was USPS would they still charge tax? Postage is basically tax.


Shipping is most certainly not a tax.


----------



## jmr50

b_scott said:


> I'm not saying there is not tax, but charging tax on shipping it like charging tax on tax. Even if it was USPS would they still charge tax? Postage is basically tax.


Shipping is a service. Some places tax services, some don't. My state (Virginia) doesn't charge tax on services, be it a haircut or overnight shipping. Many others, however, do.

Incidentally, the differences in what taxes are due to which places is a gigantic hassle for merchants.


----------



## dswallow

jmr50 said:


> Shipping is a service. Some places tax services, some don't. My state (Virginia) doesn't charge tax on services, be it a haircut or overnight shipping. Many others, however, do.
> 
> Incidentally, the differences in what taxes are due to which places is a gigantic hassle for merchants.


Actually Virginia does require sales tax be paid on "shipping and handling" charges, just not on separately stated shipping charges only.

http://www.tax.virginia.gov/site.cfm?alias=businessfaq2

Are shipping charges taxable?

Separately stated shipping charges, including postage, are not subject to Virginia sales tax. However, shipping charges that are combined with handling or other fees as a single charge are subject to the tax.


----------



## lpickles

Test said:


> thanks for posting, I don't know if you're going to be back, buuuut i'll ask anyway. Is it safe to assume those that got in before the terms changed are good to go with the cashback?


According to our Cash Back Support manager: Ultimately, it is up to whether Tivo pays us or not. It does appear that prior to the change, they were indeed paying on upgrades.

I hate to say that we'll have to wait and see. But, we'll have to wait and see. Remember to keep an eye on your Cash Back account. If you don't see your TiVo Cash Back reported to your account within 3 weeks of the shipping date, please send us a support request.

I've got an email alert set for this thread. So please let me know if I can answer questions for you.

Thanks for allowing me to participate -Laura P.


----------



## innocentfreak

I missed your posts in this thread and had sent a support request on fatwallet.

This is what I also received


> Thanks for asking! The Tivo terms changed on March 11, 2010.
> 
> Generally speaking, Cash Back is based off of the terms at the time you click & place your order. However, just to be 100% sure, I have reached out to find out if Tivo has any intentions of reversing these orders.
> 
> As soon as I hear back, I will let you know.


So it looks like if you ordered before the 11th, you may be ok.


----------



## richsadams

innocentfreak said:


> So it looks like if you ordered before the 11th, you may be ok.


Phew! Thanks for checking on that...I was getting a little worried. Glad I ordered on the 8th! :up:


----------



## caddyroger

I am in trouble I ordered on the 15th.


----------



## wesbc

That's what I get for waiting. Was hoping to get some user review before I order. Anyway I put my orcer through via cashbaq which has a $35 cash back for the premiere and 5% for service. I do not see their terms have changed yet. Hope that goes through.


----------



## flaminiom

I ordered on the 18th, and just checked Fatwallet. I have a pending transaction for $55.16 on an XL+ 1 year.


----------



## lpickles

Those that placed orders prior to the change and already see the CB in their account should be fine. TiVo has no intentions of reversing these.

(If the product is returned, of course there will be a reversal of Cash Back.)

Laura P. 
@fatwallet


----------



## innocentfreak

Looks like she beat me to it lol. 

This is definitely good news for those of us who ordered before the 11th if it is an upgrade.


----------



## Fist of Death

caddyroger said:


> I am in trouble I ordered on the 15th.


Ditto.


----------



## jmpage2

Glad that I'm an early adopter, Tivo Premiere and a Premiere XL box for an extra $85 off in addition to the TiVo discounts!


----------



## caddyroger

I might be ok by what lpickles said this mourning

Those that placed orders prior to the change and already see the CB in their account should be fine. TiVo has no intentions of reversing these.
I have this in fatwallet account
I might get after all


----------



## jhirsche

I ordered a Premiere XL w/ Lifetime on the 12th, and got the cashback email on the 13th!


----------



## eaayoung

I guess I'm SOL since I ordered on the 16th. My account is showing $40.15 as pending so maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## jmpage2

eaayoung said:


> I guess I'm SOL since I ordered on the 16th. My account is showing $40.15 as pending so maybe I'll get lucky!


As already stated, TiVo will not be reneging on monies already showing pending in people's fatwallet accounts.

if it shows pending, you should be good.


----------



## gweempose

jmpage2 said:


> As already stated, TiVo will not be reneging on monies already showing pending in people's fatwallet accounts ...


Actually, that's not necessarily true. Here is the exact quote from Laura at FatWallet:

*"Those that placed orders prior to the change and already see the CB in their account should be fine. TiVo has no intentions of reversing these."*

This would seem to indicate that a person is only guaranteed to get the money if they placed the order before the change took place, regardless of whether or not the pending cash back is already showing in their account.


----------



## flaminiom

Based on how these affiliate programs seems to work, if Tivo initiated the commission, it likely will go through provided you don't cancel or return it.


----------



## gweempose

flaminiom said:


> Based on how these affiliate programs seems to work, if Tivo initiated the commission, it likely will go through provided you don't cancel or return it.


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## meowth

flaminiom said:


> Based on how these affiliate programs seems to work, if Tivo initiated the commission, it likely will go through provided you don't cancel or return it.


I sure hope thats the case. I ordered a couple premiers on the 17th, Tivo reported to fatwallet on the 19th I have a $98.46 cashback pending.


----------



## flaminiom

We'll see. With the upgrade, I saved $155 and change on an XL + 1 year sub. I wouldn't complain if Tivo prevented double-dipping. I would say though, that Fatwallet deal factored into my decisions to not only upgrade, but get the XL. 

If I don't get it, I won't slit my wrists, but I'm feeling pretty good right now about that upgrading deal and sticking with Tivo for another year.


----------



## richsadams

flaminiom said:


> I would say though, that Fatwallet deal factored into my decisions to not only upgrade, but get the XL.


That's exactly why I upgraded to the Premiere XL as well. Without the FatWallet incentive I probably would have held off. :up:


----------



## lpickles

Good news. TiVo updated FatWallet's terms and conditions for upgrades:
- 2.5&#37; Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans for Upgrade Customers
- $12.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR for Upgrade Customers
- $15 Cash Back on Tivo Premiere XL DVR for Upgrade Customers

Hope this helps,
Laura Pagles
@fatwallet


----------



## RichB

lpickles said:


> Good news. TiVo updated FatWallet's terms and conditions for upgrades:
> - 2.5% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans for Upgrade Customers
> - $12.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR for Upgrade Customers
> - $15 Cash Back on Tivo Premiere XL DVR for Upgrade Customers
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Laura Pagles
> @fatwallet


Thanks for the info.
However, $20 off the XL won't fatten my wallet much 

- Rich


----------



## dswallow

lpickles said:


> Good news. TiVo updated FatWallet's terms and conditions for upgrades:
> - 2.5% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans for Upgrade Customers
> - $12.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR for Upgrade Customers
> - $15 Cash Back on Tivo Premiere XL DVR for Upgrade Customers
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Laura Pagles
> @fatwallet


That's rather generous of them to step up and make an offer inclusive of upgraders.

And thanks for being here yourself, too!


----------



## gthassell

Well, I placed an order a few days ago, before the new announcement was up, so I really hope that I at least get credit for the new terms. As it stands, there is nothing showing in my FW account.

Hmmm...

-todd


----------



## innocentfreak

If your order hasn't processed yet, you may want to cancel it and place the order showing the new terms. Keep in mind the preauth on your credit card though if you are close to your limit.


----------



## eaayoung

Tivo changed my order from "ordered" to "pending." Still have the full amount in my fatwallet account. Maybe they'll ship the units next week?


----------



## richsadams

I received an e-mail from TiVo today saying that my order for a Premiere XL shipped March 27th and should arrive in 4-6 business days. It included a UPS tracking number, but the UPS site says they received the billing today (29th) and doesn't have the transit info yet. In any case, it sounds like they should start arriving soon!


----------



## fareal

Just now received my "order has shipped" email as well.


----------



## eaayoung

Same here. UPS has mine being delivered on the 1st which is 3 days from TX. Lets keep the fingers crossed for Fat Cash!

And Richsadams...,, get to work on the HD upgrades for this unit. I was too cheap to buy the XL!


----------



## richsadams

eaayoung said:


> And Richsadams...,, get to work on the HD upgrades for this unit. I was too cheap to buy the XL!


Oh, I dunno...we've been pretty happy w/1TB. In fact, there's a backlog of things we still have yet to watch! Well...that will give me the opportunity to test the MRV transfer rates between the Series3 and the Premiere...should be interesting. I _am_ tempted to get a basic Premiere to keep in the upgrade game. I'm afraid my wife might hurt herself with a serious case of eye rolling though.  

BTW, I just checked the UPS site and it says our new TiVo will be here on Friday. Woo hoo!


----------



## Dreamin

lpickles said:


> Those that placed orders prior to the change and already see the CB in their account should be fine. TiVo has no intentions of reversing these.
> 
> (If the product is returned, of course there will be a reversal of Cash Back.)
> 
> Laura P.
> @fatwallet


My FatWallet money just went to ZERO. The entire 'pending' $45 was just reversed today... WTF :down:


----------



## caddyroger

Dreamin said:


> My FatWallet money just went to ZERO. The entire 'pending' $45 was just reversed today... WTF :down:


Mine was zeroed out also. No $60.00 for me


----------



## fareal

My $52.46 is still there from my purchase on 3/8


----------



## innocentfreak

Mine is also there and showing reported.


----------



## caddyroger

fareal said:


> My $52.46 is still there from my purchase on 3/8


If you ordered before the 12 of March you will probably get it. Tivo made a mistake by offering it for every one. They changed it on the 13 to read this not valid on upgrades only new subscriptions.


----------



## richsadams

I ordered March 7th and $56.96 is still in my FatWallet account. Phew! AND...our TiVo Premiere XL is scheduled for delivery Friday! Woo hoo!


----------



## dewd2

Uhh, What the hell is this???

*03/19/10 TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/17/10) 1,226.97 125.58	
Reported 03/21/10

03/19/10 TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/17/10) -797.98 -82.92	Reported 04/01/10*

My entire amount was charged successfully. All 3 Premieres are installed and working. I don't understand....


----------



## BeanMeScot

Amazon is offering $50 in free on demand stuff if you buy through them. Fat Wallet has this cashback. Are these the only incentives? I am not a current customer (my Tivo was killed in a flood in Sept) so I didn't get an upgrade offer.


----------



## b_scott

dewd2 said:


> Uhh, What the hell is this???
> 
> *03/19/10 TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/17/10) 1,226.97 125.58
> Reported 03/21/10
> 
> 03/19/10 TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/17/10) -797.98 -82.92	Reported 04/01/10*
> 
> My entire amount was charged successfully. All 3 Premieres are installed and working. I don't understand....


same here:



> 03/14/10	TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/12/10) 738.98 64.96
> Reported
> 03/17/10
> Note ( Edit ) : Bought at 1:27 AM
> 03/14/10	TiVo Affiliate Program pending(eta: 06/12/10) -738.98 -64.96
> Reported
> 04/01/10


my amount now says 0.00

WTF


----------



## b_scott

caddyroger said:


> If you ordered before the 12 of March you will probably get it. Tivo made a mistake by offering it for every one. They changed it on the 13 to read this not valid on upgrades only new subscriptions.


it didn't read that when I purchased on the 14th


----------



## caddyroger

b_scott said:


> it didn't read that when I purchased on the 14th


It was not on the the Fatwallet page saying it. It was from other poster's and my thinking about it.


----------



## Dreamin

lpickles said:


> Good news. TiVo updated FatWallet's terms and conditions for upgrades:
> - 2.5% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans for Upgrade Customers
> - $12.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR for Upgrade Customers
> - $15 Cash Back on Tivo Premiere XL DVR for Upgrade Customers
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Laura Pagles
> @fatwallet


Do the 'upgraders' who ordered after the 11th qualify for this? And if so how? Looks like all of the balances are going to $0. Not $12-15.

And thank you for posting directly on this board :up:


----------



## b_scott

jmpage2 said:


> As already stated, TiVo will not be reneging on monies already showing pending in people's fatwallet accounts.
> 
> if it shows pending, you should be good.


Apparently you're wrong or they lied. I have zero now. Considering a lot of us upgraded because of this deal, it's undeniably F ed up


----------



## flaminiom

b_scott said:


> same here:
> 
> my amount now says 0.00
> 
> WTF


Me too. Looks like it was killed yesterday.


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> Apparently you're wrong or they lied. I have zero now. Considering a lot of us upgraded because of this deal, it's undeniably F ed up


No, actually the rep from FatWallet said that as long as you ordered before the change AND it shows up in your FatWallet account, you're OK.


----------



## b_scott

flaminiom said:


> Me too. Looks like it was killed yesterday.


My favorite is that they killed it the day after most of us got our Premieres, so we wouldn't decide to cancel before they shipped.


----------



## b_scott

dswallow said:


> No, actually the rep from FatWallet said that as long as you ordered before the change AND it shows up in your FatWallet account, you're OK.


considering my screen showed the info of the original deal when I was purchasing, that's a lie.

I took a screen shot even, just in case. But once it went through I think I deleted it because I trusted Tivo. Big mistake.


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> considering my screen showed the info of the original deal when I was purchasing, that's a lie.
> 
> I took a screen shot even, just in case. But once it went through I think I deleted it because I trusted Tivo. Big mistake.


You'll probably find there's general terms & conditions saying that ultimately if the merchant doesn't pay them, you don't get anything either.

But she did say:



lpickles said:


> Those that placed orders prior to the change and already see the CB in their account should be fine. TiVo has no intentions of reversing these.
> 
> (If the product is returned, of course there will be a reversal of Cash Back.)
> 
> Laura P.
> @fatwallet


----------



## b_scott

dswallow said:


> You'll probably find there's general terms & conditions saying that ultimately if the merchant doesn't pay them, you don't get anything either.
> 
> But she did say:


Yes, but the text in the popup was not changed when I ordered, therefore either FW messed up or Tivo did. I ordered mine 1.5 hours after the 13th.

Whatever. $65 is a good chunk of money I could've used for something else. I'm not returning my Tivo over it, but I doubt I'll ever use FW for a large purchase (or maybe ever) again. What's the point, if the seller can reneg on anything at any time? Total BS.


----------



## flaminiom

Well, either way, I would hope I get the new "deal" for upgraders.


----------



## richsadams

b_scott said:


> Yes, but the text in the popup was not changed when I ordered, therefore either FW messed up or Tivo did. I ordered mine 1.5 hours after the 13th.
> 
> Whatever. $65 is a good chunk of money I could've used for something else. I'm not returning my Tivo over it, but I doubt I'll ever use FW for a large purchase (or maybe ever) again. What's the point, if the seller can reneg on anything at any time? Total BS.


I don't think I'd blame FW. AFAIK the funding comes from the manufacturer, in this case TiVo. If TiVo won't pony up there's not a lot FW can do about it IMHO (which, agreed is not a good thing either).

This is certainly a prime opportunity for the two companies to consider making everyone whole though no matter who's to blame for the miscommunication. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't seem like the total amount would be that much and it would certainly buy some good will for both companies...a small price to pay to avoid leaving a bad taste in the consumer's mouth.


----------



## b_scott

richsadams said:


> I don't think I'd blame FW. AFAIK the funding comes from the manufacturer, in this case TiVo. If TiVo won't pony up there's not a lot FW can do about it IMHO (which, agreed is not a good thing either).
> 
> This is certainly a prime opportunity for the two companies to consider making everyone whole though no matter who's to blame for the miscommunication. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't seem like the total amount would be that much and it would certainly buy some good will for both companies...a small price to pay to avoid leaving a bad taste in the consumer's mouth.


agreed.


----------



## gweempose

Well put, Rich! :up:


----------



## innocentfreak

I would also recommend those who are having issues put in for support tickets on FW. When I emailed with them about the original change in terms, they were nothing but helpful and polite.


----------



## mvnuenen

caddyroger said:


> If you ordered before the 12 of March you will probably get it. Tivo made a mistake by offering it for every one. They changed it on the 13 to read this not valid on upgrades only new subscriptions.


I ordered ON the 12th and my account went back to $0 as well... 

Even worse, does this mean I won't get the "new deal" either??


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> Yes, but the text in the popup was not changed when I ordered, therefore either FW messed up or Tivo did. I ordered mine 1.5 hours after the 13th.
> 
> Whatever. $65 is a good chunk of money I could've used for something else. I'm not returning my Tivo over it, but I doubt I'll ever use FW for a large purchase (or maybe ever) again. What's the point, if the seller can reneg on anything at any time? Total BS.


Well, you can return the equipment and that'll reverse any payment FatWallet themselves is getting from the sale. Then reorder it some other way (like via www.cashbaq.com).


----------



## richsadams

FWIW our new Premiere XL just arrived. Can't wait to take it for a spin!


----------



## wesbc

Good news on the cashbaq front. Purchased 3/22 for the Premiere and $24.95 cash back was posted. Waited until I had received my Premiere and then noticed that $15 was deducted with only $9.95 left on cash back. Put a case in that I was missing my $35 for the unit with the $9.95 being correct for the service. Got a reply back and $35 posted to my account for a total of $44.95. Now just have to wait till June to cash out!


----------



## eaayoung

My account was deleted. Sent a request to Fatwallet to investigate. My order date was 3/16.


----------



## hawpi

If your FatWallet Cash Back was reversed, that means that Tivo reversed the commission/payment to FatWallet. If you fill out a Cash Back investigation request, we will be happy to help you. 

I am already reaching out to our Tivo rep to inquire about the reversals overall. However, we would like to assist each of you on an individual basis so that we can give you the most clear answer about your specific situation.

Thank you,
Char - FatWallet.com


----------



## gweempose

hawpi said:


> I am already reaching out to our Tivo rep to inquire about the reversals overall. However, we would like to assist each of you on an individual basis so that we can give you the most clear answer about your specific situation.
> 
> Thank you,
> Char - FatWallet.com


Now this is how you run a company! Bravo to you guys.


----------



## b_scott

FYI, Hawpi - it won't let me fill out the form because all of our shipment dates are 3/29/10 and it says it hasn't been 3 weeks since ship date.


----------



## cydeweyz

b_scott said:


> FYI, Hawpi - it won't let me fill out the form because all of our shipment dates are 3/29/10 and it says it hasn't been 3 weeks since ship date.


Hi Hawpi,
Same here. Won't let me fill out the form until after 4/19/2010. Should we just ignore the date limitation and force the form to send or inquire thru another method?

Tivo should be bending over backwards for its early adopters. If they wanted us to be beta testers, all they had to do was ask. On top of all that, now to deny us FatWallet Cashback is just plain cruel.


----------



## b_scott

I forced send and it went through.


----------



## dewd2

I forced a ticket through a few days ago. I was told that it does look odd, but I should check back after 3 weeks to see if anything has changed.

This is my first time with FatWallet. I hope it is not my last. I could have used BING to get 5&#37; when ordering from Best Buy instead.


----------



## b_scott

no help here:



> Hello B*****,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. I'll be happy to help.
> 
> During the time of this purchase, TiVo had a condition that stated: "Cash Back available for new TiVo customers." Because of this condition, the Cash Back was reversed by the merchant. By extension, we cannot offer you Cash Back or begin an investigation in to this transaction.
> 
> I appreciate your disappointment not being able to take advantage of Cash Back for this transaction.
> 
> Our best advice for future shopping is to review the Terms & Conditions of a merchant to see if your purchase qualifies for Cash Back.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to ask and we'll be happy to help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Alex
> Cash Back Investigator
> FatWallet.com


I will swear that it didn't say that when I ordered. But apparently they won't even investigate it. Don't bother if you're after 3/13-14.

considering this was a big reason why I early adopted, I want my money from Tivo. Way to retain customers Tivo.


----------



## gweempose

b_scott said:


> Considering this was a big reason why I early adopted, I want my money from Tivo. Way to retain customers Tivo.


Have you tried emailing TiVo to see what they have to say about it? Perhaps they will compensate you in some way. It's certainly worth a shot.


----------



## wwu123

Bummer, my order was on 3/16, the cashback was reported to Fatwallet on 3/18, and then on 4/1 it was reversed and zeroed out.


----------



## Mike-Mike

b_scott said:


> no help here:
> 
> I will swear that it didn't say that when I ordered. But apparently they won't even investigate it. Don't bother if you're after 3/13-14.
> 
> considering this was a big reason why I early adopted, I want my money from Tivo. Way to retain customers Tivo.


when I saw the B**** on the letter, my read "Dear B-i-t-c-h" And I was like wow, they just called him a biitch!

i need some sleep


----------



## Dreamin

Tivo is *consciously* screws us... the early adopter upgraders !!

Very long interaction below with FatWallet... 
Summary: It looks like Tivo chose to specifically exclude upgraders who purchased between the 12th and the 26th. All purchasers before and after that time period will get cash back.

Nice Tivo... screw your most loyal, early adopter customers :down:



> From: Dreamin
> To: FatWallet Support
> 
> Hi, why did my account drop to $0? I should be owed $45 for a recent Tivo purchase.
> 
> Thanks





> From: FatWallet Support
> To: Dreamin
> 
> During the time of this purchase, TiVo had a condition that stated: "Cash Back available for new TiVo customers." Because of this condition, the Cash Back was reversed by the merchant. By extension, we cannot offer you Cash Back nor begin an investigation in to this transaction.
> 
> I appreciate your disappointment not being able to take advantage of Cash Back for this transaction.
> 
> Our best advice for future shopping is to review the Terms & Conditions of a merchant to see if your purchase qualifies for Cash Back.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to ask and we'll be happy to help.
> 
> Thank you,
> FatWallet.com





> From: Dreamin
> To: FatWallet Support
> 
> The terms say:
> * 2.5% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans for Upgrade Customers
> * $12.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR for Upgrade Customers
> 
> I should get $17.48 [$12.50 + ($199 * 2.5%)]
> 
> Thanks





> From: FatWallet Support
> To: Dreamin
> 
> Thank you for your reply Regrettably, at the time of your purchase the terms were slightly different:
> 
> Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only
> Cash Back available on TiVo DVR and service packages
> 4.0% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans
> 7.5% Cash Back on TiVo Accessories
> 7.5% Cash Back on Service Gift Cards
> $37.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR
> $50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere XL DVR
> 
> The new terms with the upgrading customers segment, did not go into effect until March 26, 2010. Unfortunately, at the time of your purchase, it did not qualify for cash back.
> 
> Sincerely,
> FatWallet.com





> From: Dreamin
> To: FatWallet Support
> 
> Wait a minute. *You're telling me that there is a 'hole' in the Fatwallet/Tivo terms? Meaning everyone who bought before a certain date gets Cash Back and everyone who bought after a certain data gets cash back, but for a ~14 day period, the upgraders get screwed?*
> 
> Can you PLEASE reach out to your Tivo rep and inform them of the flaw in this policy. And that the new policy needs to take effect on the day the 'old' terms expired.
> 
> And please remind them that 100% of the people who bought Tivos in this period are still within their 'money-back guarantee' period. I and a lot of other Tivo owners WILL return and reorder their Tivos. Not because $20 will make anyone rich, but on principal alone... no one wants to feel like they're getting screwed in the middle of a recession.
> 
> Thanks





> From: FatWallet Support
> To: Dreamin
> 
> Thank you for your candid feedback. I will definitely share it with the Tivo representative.
> 
> We do share in your disappointment and frustration. You earning Cash Back is a winning situation for us both, because if you do not get paid that means FatWallet did not get paid either. Besides, we truly do like to see happy people and help people save money!
> 
> When Tivo first instituted the "new customer only" restriction on their Cash Back, it led to in-depth discussions with them, requesting some form of Cash Back incentive for existing customers. The result of those discussions is the current offer. *Unfortunately, for the time frame when they excluded existing customers, they have chosen not to retroactively compensate.*
> 
> I appreciate your stance on returning and reordering on principal. While Tivo's intent was not to "screw" upgrading customers, I recognize the way it has come across to you.
> 
> Again, I will absolutely share your feedback with them. If you have any other questions, or we can be of further assistance, do let me know.
> 
> Sincerely,
> FatWallet.com


* I did inform FatWallet I would post this online*


----------



## burgertoys

Dreamin

I am in the same time frame. That is wrong on so many levels. I had settled it in my head that they cut it off on the 12th and I thought I ordered on the 13th, but to know they modified on the 26th and left 2 weeks of people out in the cold is about as bad of a pr blunder as you can come up with.

I just checked my tivo order history and I made my order on the 12th. So shouldn't I get all the fatwallet cash?


----------



## gweempose

Dreamin said:


> It looks like Tivo chose to specifically exclude upgraders who purchased between the 12th and the 26th.


Whoever made the decision to screw the people that ordered during that brief window should be fired. :down:


----------



## innocentfreak

burgertoys said:


> I just checked my tivo order history and I made my order on the 12th. So shouldn't I get all the fatwallet cash?


Back when people noticed the change, I had sent a support request to fatwallet and they replied the terms changed on 3/11. This was posted back on the 22 before the ship date.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7838758#post7838758

Personally if I had ordered after the 11th I would have canceled my order and waited to see if anything changed instead of hoping they would be able to get TiVo to pay.


----------



## dewd2

Well, I'm not an upgrader. I did not have a TiVo prior to my purchase of 3 Premieres. Something is just not right here....


----------



## jimpmc

I am an upgrader also and ordered a Premiere XL with lifetime and extended warranty (~$800) during the 14-day "blackout". After confirmation from Fatwallet that there will be no cashback whatsoever, I sent the TiVo back and cancelled my order (it was never opened). 

I was on the fence about upgrading and this just compelled me to question the whole thing and decide not to do it right now. As a result of this, TiVo lost a sale.


----------



## gweempose

jimpmc said:


> I was on the fence about upgrading and this just compelled me to question the whole thing and decide not to do it right now.


Sometimes the universe has a way of making these types of decisions easier for us.


----------



## flaminiom

It appears my situation isn't unique...

If you bought after they changed the agreement, but before they added the upgrade, you're out of luck. Wow... I understand fatwallet is at the mercy of their sponsors, but I don't need this aggravation.



> Fri, 09 Apr 2010 14:17:31 -0500
> 
> At the time of your order, Tivo had a Cash Back term of "Cash Back available for new Tivo customers only". Unfortunately, if you are not a new Tivo customer, per their terms this order does not qualify for Cash Back. Tivo had inadvertently credited FatWallet with some orders that did not qualify, which may have resulted in the initial post to your account. For such orders, Tivo has sent reversals to correct the issue.





> Mon, 12 Apr 2010 11:33:04 -0500
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately, no, the upgrade portion was not added until March 26, 2010. At the time of your order on March 18 the conditions were:
> # Cash Back available for new TiVo customers only
> # Cash Back available on TiVo DVR and service packages
> # 4.0% Cash Back on TiVo Service Plans
> # 7.5% Cash Back on TiVo Accessories
> # 7.5% Cash Back on Service Gift Cards
> # $37.50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere DVR
> # $50 Cash Back on TiVo Premiere XL DVR
> 
> So regrettably, we were not paid at all for your order. Which means there is nothing to share as cash back.


----------



## b_scott

that's complete and utter BS


----------



## flaminiom

Anyone else get a survey about Premiere. I'm filling it out...



> How satisfied are you with the speed and performance of your TiVo Premiere unit (how quickly it responds when you select items and use the various features)?


LOLZ


----------



## Dreamin

flaminiom said:


> Anyone else get a survey about Premiere. I'm filling it out...
> 
> How satisfied are you with the speed and performance of your TiVo Premiere unit (how quickly it responds when you select items and use the various features)?
> 
> LOLZ


Oh i'd pay money to get that survey... PLEASE Tivo send it to me...


----------



## richklein

So is this deal still valid? I would like to get a premiere & use the fatwallet cash back.


----------



## innocentfreak

As long as you meet the terms of the offer, it should be.


----------



## dswallow

BTW, if you're an existing customer, you might do better using www.cashbaq.com for your order, at least if you'd be a new cashbaq customer, too, since you get a $5 bonus as a new cashbaq user. So even though their payback amounts are a few dollars less than fatwallet's for upgraders, you end up with more from cashbaq.com if you're just upgrading one or two units.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

richklein said:


> So is this deal still valid? I would like to get a premiere & use the fatwallet cash back.


Yes, it's still valid. I upgraded two Series 2's over the weekend to two new Tivo Premieres, and I now have $35.95 listed as "Pending Cash Back". FWIW, I did the Tivo order on Sunday, and it didn't show up in my fatwallet account until Tuesday (the Tivos shipped on Monday).


----------



## dewd2

TOTAL BS! TiVo says they reversed the cash back because I was an upgrader. I NEVER HAD TIVO BEFORE! NEVER! Total CRAP. Now I'm pissed. I paid too much for a beta product and now they want to screw me more. No wonder they have never made a profit.


----------



## aaronwt

dewd2 said:


> TOTAL BS! TiVo says they reversed the cash back because I was an upgrader. I NEVER HAD TIVO BEFORE! NEVER! Total CRAP. Now I'm pissed. I paid too much for a beta product and now they want to screw me more. No wonder they have never made a profit.


I only had two reversed and they were after the cutoff date.

The other purchases are still showing as valid.


----------



## cydeweyz

Update from Fatwallet:

"I wanted to follow up with you about your Tivo order.

Shortly after you placed your order, Tivo did make Cash Back available for upgrade customers, starting at a Cash Back rate of $12.50. As such, we asked Tivo to review the reversal, and reconsider commissioning FatWallet for the order, thus enabling us to offer you Cash Back.

After lengthy discussions with the Tivo representative, they have agreed to commission us so that we are able to offer you $12.50 for your order. You will see that this has already been added to your Cash Back account.

Since your order did not qualify for Cash Back, we are hoping that this will be a welcome surprise from Tivo! If you have any questions, do please let me know."

All I can keep thinking is that quote from Dr. Evil- "Throw me a frickin' bone here!"


----------



## aaronwt

cydeweyz said:


> Update from Fatwallet:
> 
> "I wanted to follow up with you about your Tivo order.
> 
> Shortly after you placed your order, Tivo did make Cash Back available for upgrade customers, starting at a Cash Back rate of $12.50. As such, we asked Tivo to review the reversal, and reconsider commissioning FatWallet for the order, thus enabling us to offer you Cash Back.
> 
> After lengthy discussions with the Tivo representative, they have agreed to commission us so that we are able to offer you $12.50 for your order. You will see that this has already been added to your Cash Back account.
> 
> Since your order did not qualify for Cash Back, we are hoping that this will be a welcome surprise from Tivo! If you have any questions, do please let me know."
> 
> All I can keep thinking is that quote from Dr. Evil- "Throw me a frickin' bone here!"


This sounds like good news. If I can get $12.50 for each of m y boxes they reversed then I will be happy.


----------



## shaown

I just checked, went from Zero to 12.50. Not the the 48 I was expecting - but far better than nothing.


----------



## aaronwt

shaown said:


> I just checked, went from Zero to 12.50. Not the the 48 I was expecting - but far better than nothing.


SWEET!
I just checked and
so did mine! that will be an extra $25 coming to me where I thought it would be zero. This is great news!

I should have around $375 coming to me from fatwallet for my Premiere purchases!


----------



## cydeweyz

aaronwt said:


> SWEET!
> This is great news!


$48 would have been "great" news. $12.50 is just lunch.


----------



## TomJHansen

I was able to get Best Buy to let me use the 12% off coupon mailed out to Reward Zone Silver members ($59.99) - just wanted to let you all know. It says "audio/television purchases at regular price" and didn't specifically exclude Tivo - but I'm sure it will depend on the clerk/store/etc.


----------



## Test

cydeweyz said:


> $48 would have been "great" news. $12.50 is just lunch.


I think he bought a bunch of premieres so it adds up


----------



## aaronwt

Test said:


> I think he bought a bunch of premieres so it adds up


Only two of them were after the cutoff date. So the rest have the generous cash back.


----------



## eaayoung

cydeweyz said:


> $48 would have been "great" news. $12.50 is just lunch.


Same here! Better than nothing. Thanks Fatwallet!


----------



## b_scott

got the same email. I guess 12 bucks is better than nothing. Should've been $65 though.


----------



## Mike-Mike

cydeweyz said:


> $48 would have been "great" news. $12.50 is just lunch.


at least $12.50 is a decent lunch, no dollar menu for you!


----------



## innocentfreak

My funds became available today and already put in the request for my check.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> My funds became available today and already put in the request for my check.


Thanks for the reminder. some of my Premiere cash back became available today also.


----------



## dewd2

dewd2 said:


> TOTAL BS! TiVo says they reversed the cash back because I was an upgrader. I NEVER HAD TIVO BEFORE! NEVER! Total CRAP. Now I'm pissed. I paid too much for a beta product and now they want to screw me more. No wonder they have never made a profit.


OK, good news.... TiVo has decided that I was not a previous customer and I will get full credit for my 3 Premiers. FatWallet did a great job following up with this - they even called me when I asked. I will use FatWallet again. Top notch site. :up:

TiVo, I'm not so sure about.....


----------



## wesbc

dewd2 said:


> OK, good news.... TiVo has decided that I was not a previous customer and I will get full credit for my 3 Premiers. FatWallet did a great job following up with this - they even called me when I asked. I will use FatWallet again. Top notch site. :up:
> 
> TiVo, I'm not so sure about.....


Glad to hear. Fatwallet have never done wrong by me. Though their cash back have had some competition lately with bing, but that will soon end. My cashbaq cash back is due in just a few wks so I'm a happy camper.

O, for anyone looking for a deal, not sure if it's still up, but bestbuy have 20% cash back via bing. Search fatwallet or slickdeals for details.


----------

